# "One Lonely Farmer"



## Hokelund Farm

Is Bazooka from haytalk the "One Lonely Farmer" from youtube?


----------



## Teslan

They look the same. But Bazooka is from Colorado. Lonely Farmer is from somewhere not Colorado.


----------



## JD3430

I remember a video that was floating around which was of a guy complaining about a product or service he had gotten from Eckroth equipment in PA. I swear the One Lonely Farmer guy reminds me of the guy in the Eckroth video, but it's been years since Ive seen it.


----------



## Nitram

Nah Bazooka is much much smarter than OLF. IMHO


----------



## slowzuki

Was that the wagon body?



JD3430 said:


> I remember a video that was floating around which was of a guy complaining about a product or service he had gotten from Eckroth equipment in PA. I swear the One Lonely Farmer guy reminds me of the guy in the Eckroth video, but it's been years since Ive seen it.


----------



## JD3430

I can't remember what the equipment problem was, but the video was like a selfie video while he was driving his truck away from the dealership. I think someone posted it here, if I'm not mistaken. Was kind of like a negative RANT about Eckroth equipment.


----------



## swmnhay

https://www.youtube.com/user/onelonleyfarmer/videos


----------



## PaMike

One lonely farmer is out of Jersey. His rant about the equipment dealer was a wagon he bought a Zimmerman's. I think it was more an issue with the wagon quality than it was an issue with the dealer. Makes some good videos and in knowledgeable but has gotten a bit of an ego the last few years...


----------



## Hokelund Farm

Bazooka, this was a joke - no disrespect to you if you read this!


----------

